# Problema Hamachi: non parte tuncfg! [RISOLTO]

## jezet

Salve a tutti, ho un problema con Hamachi: 

dopo averlo emerso  e dopo aver aggiunto al kernel il modulo tun/tap ho dato il comando 

```
/etc/init.d/hamachi start
```

 (come da guida)

e questo è stato il risultato:

```
# /etc/init.d/hamachi start

 * Starting tuncfg ...

tuncfg: cannot stat() /dev/net/tun -- No such file or directory

tuncfg: visit http://www.hamachi.cc/tuntap for more information                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  cannot start hamachi as tuncfg could not start

```

Allora ho provato ad avviare direttamente tuncfg, ma ho avuto il medesimo errore.

in fine ho provato a dare questo: 

```
modprobe tun
```

e questo è l'output:

```

# modprobe tun

FATAL: Module tun not found.

```

grazie in anticipo...

ciaooo

EgLast edited by jezet on Sun Oct 03, 2010 9:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deus Ex

Banalmente: dopo aver configurato il kernel per avere il modulo tun, hai dato un

```
make modules && make modules_install
```

?

Se sì, puoi postare 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep -i tun
```

?

----------

## jezet

Ciao, 

io ho dato 

```
 make && make modules_install
```

 e poi 

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.35-gentoo-r4
```

io faccio sempre così... 

ecco il .config:

```

# cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep -i tun

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMISE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=m

```

ciao e grazie...

Eg

----------

## Deus Ex

Il punto è questo:

```

CONFIG_TUN=y

```

Hai compilato tun built-in nel kernel: non è un modulo, pertanto modprobe fallisce.

Non so se tuncgf voglia tun come modulo (non lo uso), ma in caso prova a configurare tun come modulo nel .config del kernel e a ricompliare il tutto. Per quel che riguarda specificamente Hamachi, purtroppo, non so aiutarti.

----------

## jezet

Grazie milleeeeeeeeeee!!! Adesso funziona, il problema è che doveva essere un modulo.... anche per hamachi.... 

grazie ancora! 

ciaooo

Eg

----------

## Deus Ex

Ricorda di taggare con [RISOLTO] il thread  :Smile: 

----------

## jezet

sisi ora lo faccio subito!

ciao grazie ancora

Eg

----------

